# Riding a Lame Horse - ???



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

No.

Absolutely not. Never ride a lame horse. What if someone wanted you to carry a 60lb backpack on a sprained ankle? It would hurt and cause you to put more weight on your poor leg and cause other problems elsewhere.

Leave her in pasture if she cannot be helped further. 

Find another horse to ride.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Why does the vet say she will never be more than pasture sound? Have xrays been taken? If the structural part has fully healed, but there is still pain, you could consider a nerve block.

I think it depends on the reason for the horse moving in an "off" manner.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't think it would be fair to the horse. If she's limping there's an issue. Animals are willing to often do very normal things even though they're in pain - that doesn't mean that they're not in pain. They don't have the mental capacity to associate not doing whatever it is that's causing them pain. Humans can opt out of doing something that's hurting too much or even tone it down. Your horse doesn't have the capacity to say "Let's skip the ride today because my foot REALLY hurts" nor can she say "Let's go for a walk, I'm ouchy but I'd like to stretch my legs" and you certainly don't have a way of knowing what level of discomfort she's actually in. Riding her is really just ignoring her discomfort because you want to get some saddle time. Is it fair to make you run on a day your foot is hurting you really badly? What about making you run on a day your foot is hurting you really badly and taking away your ability to tamp down your level of exertion to a more comfortable level AND taking away your ability to complain about it at all outside of a limp?

I think you should have the foot xrayed and talk to the vet. Since it was a nail, something on the inside of her hoof could have been shoved out of position. But no, definitely no ridng.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

the nail could have damaged the coffin bone, and other small bones in the foot.
Is the wound healed or still slightly open? Make sure your pasture is dry before her out to graze. She may limp the rest of her life or She may just need more time. You could see how hand walking on level ground start slow 3-5 min and if she improves you can work up from there. If she gets worse, stop. i would not ride until the limp is gone.


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

No way, no how would I ride until I had the vet out to do xrays given her history.


----------



## simplysouthern (Dec 7, 2009)

I'd consult the veterinarian for a professional assessment. If the vet feels its okay to return to some light duty, then you can. If the vet advises against it, don't. 

Some horses that have been injured simply always have a bit of a hitch in their movements. Others are reacting to pain with every step. You need to determine what exactly her condition is and decide from there.


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

Absolutely not. My boy pulled a tendon and finally made it to pasture sound. He still have a very long ways to go, but you won't find me out side lunging him in a round pen in the meantime. Put your girl out to pasture and get a new riding horse.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

The difference between you and your horse is that you can decide when you've had enough, and she can't. Horses tend to be very stoic when it comes to pain. And mares will give more of themselves than geldings (general statement which is not always true).

Was it the vet who recommended euthanasia?

What tests did the vet do when this happened?

Has the vet seen her recently?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Have you have a good farrier. This holistic stuff can go only so far. Most of the "barefoot" trimmers have little formal education and don't serve the lengthy apprenticeship that the farrier does. You never hear of a vet working hand in hand with a trimmer, only a good farrier who really knows his stuff.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Since you are located fairly close I would take the horse to one of 3 places and have the horse looked at. One would be OSU next would be MSU but out of the 3 I would prefer to use Rooden Ridle in Ky. That way you would know for sure what is going on and if the horse is or will ever be riding sound.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I definitely second the xrays and vet. 
Im also curious if, as you know the pain associated with living with health conditions, why you would be willing to potentially subject her to more...


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

One word answer

NO.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I've ridden a lame horse. Well I do. He's lame according to his owner.
But does a locked fetlock make him lame? He's compromised for it, and his attitude is no different, no limping no ouchies.

Also a thing about them not telling you when it's enough, it's sooo true.
My mare had an abscess in her hind hoof and she went a month not showing any pain until the day before is popped.


----------

